# It sure was lonely out there.......



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

......where was everyone?
Ran out for a few hours to move some gas through the tank.
The little Snot Bait fly aka "Dime Piece", put the straight up smack down on some albies Saturday.
http://vimeo.com/47799028
Also did a quick vid for a ClearCureGoo contest. www.clearcuregoo.com 
http://vimeo.com/47793346
Really only because my bud runs CCG, and for all the interweb haters to get their hate on. (My shorts say I love haters = motivation)
L8, Harry


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

dude, I got one week left in afghanistan and then it's going to be time to load up the pro angler and tear the gulf up with some clousers I tied over here. great freakin' video man.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

First, thank you for your service!:notworthy:
...and thanks for the comment. If your ever over in Pcola once you get back, give me a shout, be more than glad to take you on a trip and shake some of that sand off of ya, and replace it with some salt:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Damned Generous Offer;*



CaptHarry said:


> First, thank you for your service!:notworthy:
> ...and thanks for the comment. If your ever over in Pcola once you get back, give me a shout, be more than glad to take you on a trip and shake some of that sand off of ya, and replace it with some salt:thumbsup:
> L8, Harry


Damned good post there; Capt Harry! We owe a lot to these guys. I hope that the fish are cooperative during his visit. C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very Cool Capt., good tune as well!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! That was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great vid Cpt. Harry! Where did you pick up the TFO hat by the way? I have two TFO rods right now that I love and I'm looking at another one. Can never have enough rods!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!


bigpopper said:


> Where did you pick up the TFO hat by the way?


What I did for that hat, can not be disclosed on the internet  

L8, Harry


----------



## Branden (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome video!!! 

Where was that frenzie???


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

In the gulf 
It varies day to day, depends on bait and tide.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flyfishing*



CaptHarry said:


> *In the gulf *
> It varies day to day, depends on bait and tide.


Which gulf? Just curious.  C2


----------

